# Babies born between 34-37 weeks xx



## Kerrie-x

Hello ladies, i am currently 32 weeks but was told last week baby will be here between 34-37 weeks due to my health (Terminal illness).. baby is fine and measuring a week or 2 bigger than she should be, so i am just wondering how long she will be in hospital before obviously depending on when shes born, my question is, how long was your baby in hospital for born between 34-37 weeks xx


----------



## Laura2919

I dont think you can give a definite answer to that to be honest. It is something that happens with a babies progress!! I had twins at 29 weeks 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz they were in for four weeks. 
There were twins in NNU who were born on Valentines day at 30 weeks and they were still there when I went back in april. I think it all depends hun. 
My friend had her son at 35 weeks and he only went to NNU to be checked over and then he was back with his mummy the same hour x


----------



## bumpsmum

As Laura has mentioned the main thing the NICU assess is that baby is either breathing unsupported or capable of going home on o2. Also that they can self regulate their temp and established feeding either BF/FF and that they are steadily gaining weight. Matthew was born 33+4 with minimal intervention and spent 17 days in NICU.

I hope bubs stays nice and warm as long as she can without it impacting on your own health. Please let us know how the 2 of you are getting on :hugs: x


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was born at 35 wks and was in for just over 2 weeks. I know of people that had babies at 33 and 34wks who didn't even have to go to NICU or SCBU and were with their mummies from birth so it is all down to the individual baby. 

Hope baby can stay in as long as possible whilst not affecting your health *hugs*


----------



## alibaba24

My LO was born just over 34 weeks, shes making fab progress shes still in though she was born 13 days ago. Although iv been told every baby is different when i asked this question she said "how longs a piece of string" i think my bub will be in longer than most 34 weekers as she was sooo small. xxx


----------



## lou1979

Bryce was born at 35 weeks and he was in for 14 days due to him being a lazy feeder, but apart from that he was ok the first few days he needed cpap but after 7 days he was in an open cot.


----------



## grumpymoo

My baby was born at 33+2 as was in hospital for 2 weeks, but again as the other ladies said it depends on so much.

Good luck!


----------



## emmajayne

Hi Kerrie, Wishing you all the best. xx

I had my daughter at 35weeks as im insulin Dep diabetic, she went into special care for couple days as her she could not maintain her own blood sugars and had jaundice but within 2 days she was back on ward with me. We were in hospital for week. Think everyone diff. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks for your answers ladies, i will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

My girl was born on 33 weeks but didnt need to stay in the hospital we were very lucky x


----------



## Cazzyg

It really is a piece of string question, my daughter was born at 36 weeks and spent a week in. At the same time, there were 33 week twins born who needed no special care at all.


----------



## k4tie

I recently posted on here asking the same thing, so i know how you are feeling in that respect.

My little'un was born at 34 + 1 and he was in for 15 days. It felt like he would never be home I have to admit, he wasn't 'ill' at all he just had to establish his feeding with bottles.

Saying that there was a baby in there born at 33weeks and she was only in there for 4 days, so it really does depend. 

Wish you best of luck :)

x


----------



## babybaillie

My LO was born at 37 weeks n needed 3 days in special care, 8 days in hospital.


----------



## pinkycat

My lo was born at 35 +2. We spent a week in hospital, but not in special care just by my bed, cos she was a lazy feeder. 
Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Poppy was born at 34+2 and spent two weeks in Special Care. She was in an incubator for a week, then in a cot and once she could demand feed and regulate her temp she was allowed home. Good luck, keep us posted xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks ladies, im being admitted on Thursday for 2 weeks of antibiotics so its looking more like the 35-36 weeks point x


----------



## biteable

My baby was born at 36wks and we stayed in for 3 days and that was only because i had an emergency c section,good luck hunni xx


----------



## sun

My little guy was 36 weeks and we only spent 2 days in hospital as he was doing really well. Good Luck! :hugs:

xx


----------



## New2Bumps

My LO was born at 36+1 and was in for a week - slow to feed, had to learn to regulate his body temp and he had a lot of jaundice (the main thing).


----------



## xerinx

I had my lo at 36 weeks and he needed no help at all... we were in for 2 days due to me having a section.

Hes doing great and he was big for that stage but you wouldnt think he was born early at all :hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

thanks ladies, at growth scan on Tuesday she was 4lb 13oz (33 weeks) i have been given steroid injections too as she tried to come on Monday-Thursday xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Kerrie - we were just on the premature borderline as it were, my waters broke very early and LO was born at 36+6wks. Luckily he was a really good weight, 8lb 6oz (absolutely certain of my dates so he was just a big baby). We both had to stay in hospital for 2 nights as he was quite drowsy and jaundiced, which meant he took a couple of days to latch on to the breast properly. His weight gain was slow initially, and the jaundice took a month to pass, but we were really lucky he didn't have to stay in the hospital at all without me.

From the other posts, it sounds so varied how each baby reacts to being early. My brother was also born early - at 35wks, and he also came home with my mum, so looks like it doesn't always follow that they need extra support.

Hope everything goes well with your LO. Thinking of you x


----------



## Lucy Lu

xerinx said:


> I had my lo at 36 weeks and he needed no help at all... we were in for 2 days due to me having a section.
> 
> Hes doing great and he was big for that stage but you wouldnt think he was born early at all :hugs:

Wow you had a big boy like us!


----------



## xerinx

Lucy Lu said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> I had my lo at 36 weeks and he needed no help at all... we were in for 2 days due to me having a section.
> 
> Hes doing great and he was big for that stage but you wouldnt think he was born early at all :hugs:
> 
> Wow you had a big boy like us!Click to expand...

Yea hes not small :)


----------



## bumpsmum

hey huni. How are things? is your baby girl still staying put xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hey hun, everything seems to have settled down now thank god :)
I'm being induced next Wednesday at 36 weeks, my cervix is already soft/short so hopefully the process won't be too long xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck for next wednesday! Hoping baby will be just fine and wont need special care x


----------



## diane60f

My son was born sun feb 21 and is still in 6 days later. He may come home tomorrow.


----------



## broodylocket

hope everything goes alright hun xxx


----------

